# Help (house breaking)



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't know what I'm doing wrong... 
Willow has been with us several days now.
We use a crate by the bed at night and she can hold elimination for 6 hrs when she's sleeping. 
Durning the day she has a puppy pen when we are working or out. I put her in the pen when I can't keep an eye on her. Cooking, cleaning, showering... 
She goes out side and does p&poo in the same place and she gets rewarded. Lots of praise, she knows where to go cause she runs to it when we go out. 
We stay out for about 5 to 10 min or longer and I make sure she has emptied. 
So here is the problem...
She comes inside and within 5 to 10 min she pees again. Always on the carpet. Never the tile. 
I put a leash on her this am to keep her close to me. We were playing with a chew toy and she would run two feet away and back and bite the toy. In the middle of her way back she just stopped and peed... No warning, no circle, no sniff. This seems to always be the way she does it. She just stops what she's doing and goes. Never poop thankfully. 
What am I doing wrong? HELP 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How old is she? Was she trained to pads at her breeder's? I think I would try coming in, counting to 50, and going out again - and see if that triggers the second spurt. Or it could be the change in temperature (am I the only one that has to dash to the loo the moment I come into a warm house?!), or the running around - perhaps a quick game outside after she has peed and pood would be both a reward, and move her along a bit? I suspect it is one of those things that will improve rapidly as her bladder control improves - meanwhile I'd roll up any rugs, and invest in a large container of a good enzyme cleaner. It enables one to be much more relaxed about the inevitable accidents!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

How old is she? And you've had her for a matter of days?

Missed your post fjm. lol


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't know, Sage did the same thing and it was so frustrating. I ended up just taking him out again 10 minutes after the first time to prevent it. It worked sometimes, but it took several weeks before he stopped doing that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

We were having a carpet problem with Chell as well... so we did as fjm suggests and rolled up all the carpets for about 2 weeks, and that seemed to get the message across once there were no carpets to go on.

We'd also say NO! Loudly (but not angrily) if we CAUGHT her going pee and then immediately take her outside. If we didn't we'd just clean it up with enzyme cleaner and pretend it didn't happen.

Eventually she'll get it ... it will just take a little bit of time!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

She's just 8 weeks old (if she is even that old, because she is less then half the size she should be for a standard of that age) - an infant - she gets excited, and she's just gotta go - perfectly normal! Just keep doing what you are doing, and within a couple of months she will both understand and have the ability to comply. Meanwhile, I would keep her off of the rugs when playing!


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> She's just 8 weeks old (if she is even that old, because she is less then half the size she should be for a standard of that age) - an infant!


Tiny poodle.. Do you think the breeder lied about her age? She was 8 weeks on Wednesday and the vet said she looked that age. We have had her 5 days. She had a sister that was much smaller and then a sister that was almost half again bigger than her. I saw all 9 of them and there was a wide variation in sizes in both the boys and the girls. 
Our other two spoo's didn't do this drive by pee stops as puppies. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

cjay said:


> Tiny poodle.. Do you think the breeder lied about her age? She was 8 weeks on Wednesday and the vet said she looked that age. We have had her 5 days. She had a sister that was much smaller and then a sister that was almost half again bigger than her. I saw all 9 of them and there was a wide variation in sizes in both the boys and the girls.
> Our other two spoo's didn't do this drive by pee stops as puppies.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know a thing about Standards, but Breeder of Standards Arreau said that hers are usually 10-12 pounds at that age, and you said that she is less then 5 pounds, so either you are going to have a 25 pound standard, or she is younger then they said?
But either way, I wouldn't worry about comparing her to your other spoos - I think just like humans, puppies may develop at different rates, but it doesn't impact upon them ultimately getting to the same place! Just keep doing what you do, and sooner or later she will catch on. What I would do is bring her in and hold her for ten minutes, then take her back to the potty spot - 90% of dogs will not eliminate on you!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

When I got vogue she was 10 weeks, she is also a small standard. She was used to having big fenced areas attached and I'm sure they got to spend lots time outside though the day. She would pee at least 3 times for at least a month. I went outside with her every time so I could verbal reward and help with stairs. Now through me slowly pushing the holding time she has learned to completely eliminate. They really do have small bladders. Movement makes dogs eliminate too. Running, playing etc. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

I think she is doing great considering the time you have had her. She is just a baby and can't hold it very long yet. When she is playing her mind is not on her newly learned potty training. Just play with her on the tile or outside until she can hold it a little longer, keep doing what you are doing, and she should do just fine.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Like the others said, this is perfectly normal. Puppies that young don't even feel it coming on ahead of time, let alone understand about going outside. Be sure to give a really high value treat when she goes out, along with lots of praise. Take her out often.

I really like what this gal wrote somewhere else. She also is a great source of info on nutrition. Here website on the bottom. I've used her for consulting me with nutrition. I don't think she'd mind my posting this here, but if it's "illegal" a mod can remove it.



> at the risk of being redundant, here is my personal method. using it i have trained two puppies to be almost 100% reliable within only about 10 days, and everyone who received these instructions from me and has stuck to them has had great success within one to two weeks.
> 
> it's all about supervision, a strict routine, consistency and lots of praise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

I usually figure a puppy needs to be at least 4 months old to have bladder control. Before that age YOU have to be housebroken. Before that age, you are just getting the puppy in a routine for eliminating outside. Madeline has only had one accident since I brought her home 4 weeks ago. She was 9 weeks old when I got her. We live on the 2nd floor of a condo building. I usually carry her down the outdoor walkway and down the steps to go outdoors. One day I let her walk on the walkway. She didn't make it downstairs. So this was my fault because she pees immediately when I put her down on the grass. Lately she's able to walk from the door to the grass....sooo anxious to get down! So I am completely housebroken. She is not, but I have high hopes that she will be in another month or two.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Jazz was almost 5 months old when we brought her home, and she did the same instantaneous squat/pee. No warning, no circling no nothing, just BANG--squat/pee. I'd never seen a dog do that before. It does complicate the housebreaking a bit, because, as you discovered, even if the dog is tethered to you, there's no warning. I don't remember now just now long it took, probably five or six weeks before she was reliable, but once she got it, she was rock-solid from that point on. She still does the quick squat to pee, but she circles forever before she finds the exact, precise place she wants to deposit her poop.


----------

